

Mein Friedtod - dredmorbius
http://postcardsinmyhead.tumblr.com/post/103962268203/mein-freitod

======
dredmorbius
Dieter was known to me via Google+. Brilliant, abrasive, idiosyncratic, and
with few pretenses to convention. I don't know that he'll be well known in the
hacker community, but know he left an impression within a literate and
creative group on G+.

As with much of his other online presence, there's little at his G+ account
now. He'd written prolifically there, but would periodically wipe content.

The themes he raises are some that I believe will be familiar to some, perhaps
many here.

Eileen O'Duffy's G+ post provides additional information and remembrances.

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/+EileenODuffy/posts/fGSu9L5PfNX](https://plus.google.com/u/0/+EileenODuffy/posts/fGSu9L5PfNX)

